# New Video by Nubsnstubs



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2017)

I just posted a video of embellishing the bottoms of 2 pencil holder/cups I worked on yesterday. It is part of two videos that are about an hour and a half each with the bottom embellishment part trimmed out of the original and then combined to make one video 19 minutes long. I'm getting a little better, but still wish I had someone to help with the camera. Let me know what you think. Comments are very welcomed, and my skin is pretty thick. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 16, 2017)

I like the style of the bottom. I think you did okay with your video. If this is your beginning into videos it will certainly get better the more you do. I noticed that you used steel wool on one but not the other, what was the purpose of the steel wool?

Robert


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2017)

Robert, I've found that Scotch Brite and 0000 Steel wool will polish the forms if sanded to 120 grit. No need to go past that, so I break out either both, or just one. You gotta do it at high speed, and only for a pass across the piece, and maybe back. Reverse if you can and repeat. Pieces must be pretty much solid as voids are a no no. As far as doing one and not the other, I'm not consistent at all. Also, using the Tail Stock Steady and jam chuck like I do, I can always remount it to clean up the bottom or the whole outside if I choose.

This is not my first video. I have over 6 Terra Bytes. Camera was usually rigidly positioned, but these days I'm getting to be a little more mobile with the positions I use. Just got a 24" Television last week so I could actually see what the camera is picking up, but still more intent on turning than watching where the camera is pointed. I've viewed every one of those 6 Terra Bytes, and I'm bored watching myself any more. hehehe

Tanks for watching muh vid............... Jerry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 16, 2017)

'Splain Lucy. Why would you spend so much time on a part of the piece that is rarely seen?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2017)

Robert, this is my reason. If I am going to spend about 2 hours or more on something that will be handled and possibly looked at by various other people, especially woodturners, I would want it to look better than the stuff done by other turners. Therefore, all my turnings that I have done since November, 2012, have had the bottoms embellished in some way, just not like these 2 forms. I only started doing short finials in the last year, and the beaded bottoms for about 2 years. Let's just say it is my trademark. .. .........* Lucy* (in Tucson)

So, besides asking why I do what I do, what do *you* think about the bottoms. Nicer than most or not?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2017)

Very interesting steady rest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 19, 2017)

Tick, are commenting on my invention, the Tail Stock Steady? It is different. Until people actually see it in person, it doesn't seem to impress very many turners, but when they see a couple forms get the tenons removed, then there is interest. It's just one of the several woodturning tools I invented, and so far, the only one with a patent. 

Or did you see my steady rest in another video? Someone commented on it awhile back. Coulda been you, but can't remember. It was in the African Sumac thread by Blake. I'll check it in a minute. Would you like some information on it? .... .... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2017)

Jerry, I saw your other video about it and watched that too. Pretty cool. I really liked how it works with a jamb chuck and that big platter you did. Adding the beads to the bottom is a nice touch. Only thing that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up is when you sand with the tool rest still in place. But i guess that's how you got your nick name.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry Greg, I got my nub and stubs well before I started my wood turning adventure. Table saws and a pin router. They show no mercy if you distract yourself the slightest. I would have thought you would have seen my fingers it you watched the vids. That's the worst thing about Me doing the vids, I can't hide my hands. 

Sanding with the tool rest in place is very safe. I keep it less than 1/16" from the work piece. The sandpaper barely clears. If it was out about 3/8 to 1/2", Yep, that would be a problem.... It's much safer using the tool rest as a guide because, if your paper grabs, the tool rest will keep you from going into that bottom wheel. 

Click on this link, 



. If you don't want to watch the whole thing, fast forward to 18 minutes. Chas Thornhill demos my Tail Stock Steady in real time for about 17 minutes on the absolute perfect piece to illustrate how effective the TSS really is. When I first saw his video last year, I was on the edge of my seat the last 17 minutes because he used a fairly small jam chuck. I would have used a rim chuck for that piece, but, he has his techniques and I have mine. Both methods will accomplish the same result, but different approaches. I usually will support my pieces at the widest part of the form, especially on closed forms. Always mount on the shoulders. Much more stability that way. 

Thanks for watching my videos. Did you catch the 2 Flintknapping vids on my channel?............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2017)

I subscribed to your channel Jerry, I plan to watch more of your vids. Yup, I noticed your hands, made me think of my high school wood shop teacher, his hands where just like yours and many other folks in this craft. It happens sometimes, the machines have no mercy or feelings, they don't care. And it seems we all have our way of doing things, I probably do things that would make others cringe too. I do like your tailstock steady, what a cool idea, much more support. I'll watch the video above when I get home from work today, right now I'm waiting my turn to get into the steel house to pick up an order for work.


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 20, 2017)

What does a tail stock steady cost? What are the other 2 positions for? Larger diameter wheel arms?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 20, 2017)

Robert, 2 Woodcraft stores in the country have them. Woodcraft in Tucson, 520-742-9963 and the Woodcraft store in Fountain Valley, California, 714-963-9663. I believe they sell them for 199.99, plus shipping..

The disc has 4 slots, 2 at +7 degrees, and the other 2 are at -7 degrees. That gives the struts 2 positions, one for a wider wheel width of 4 3/4" to center of the wheels. I call that the outboard position, and the Inboard position has a wheel width of 3". The third position is achieved by removing the struts from the disc, and turn the wheels inward where the axle bolt heads face each other. That's for small pieces with a body size of about 1 1/2".

What you saw in one of the other vids with the wheels real wide was a TSS I set up for doing rings only. It's not available, but with friendly persuasion, the standoffs could be supplied.

I just uploaded another video of hollowing a pedestal base, and then removing the nub with the Tail Stock Steady. Watch it if you like, but fair warning, it's 45 minutes long. I'm also using my Chuck Plate, another invention, to assist in holding my Jam Chuck I use for bottom finishing.......






............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2017)

Enjoying your vids Jerry.


----------

